# keyboard issue



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

So sometimes while I'm typing, my a,l, and backspace key are unresponsive. Only happens sometimes though. On latest protekk build with latest imosyen kernel. Does anybody else have this issue and/or found a solution?


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Happens to me too with my P key. People seem to think the only solution is replacing it under warranty.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Used to have it every once in awhile but haven't in about a month


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

on a thunderbolt?


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

Clean off your screen real good. If that doesn't help at all you probably have a faulty tbolt. I bought my first tbolt on launch day, after about a week the same thing happed to it, much of the screen was unresponsive. I got a new warrenty replacement and this one has been perfect since.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Does it happen while charging? I believe that is a known problem, isn't it? Mine does it too sometimes but recently it hasn't.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

try replacing the keyboard app with something like swiftkey


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

a bit unrelated but i had a problem where the top half of my screen wouldn't work excluding the notification bar that worked fine, and i had to reboot every time it did it, but it went away :shrugs:


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

some people say its the kernel. I have the issues sometimes as well, but just rotate the screen then rotate it back and it works fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

I personally have never had this issue but it sounds like a faulty digitizer.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

use to happen to me and i reinstaled the keyboard. fixed it


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

changed to tiamats kernel and all is well now with me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

